# Crop tool misbehaving!



## Vindaloo (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi all,

my first question for the boards here!

I have LRCC (which has not been working for 2 days now (been greyed out). 

Anyway, my crop tool is misbehaving although I wouldn't rule out me pressing something I shouldn't have!

If I click on the crop tool, I am unable to drag the frame (??) down from one of the centre points> I can drag the corners but not the middle. Also I am unable to reposition the new cropped frame and I cannot move the new smaller sized image within the larger, original photo (the hand doesn't appear).

I'm using a Mac by the way!

Thank you and I hope you can decipher what I just asked!!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 12, 2016)

Try to click the 'lock' symbol while in crop tool to unlock ' aspect'. Than deselect 'aspect' (the symbol disapears). After this, lock it again and try cropping again.


----------



## Vindaloo (Mar 17, 2016)

Roelof...apologies for the extremely late reply...I could have swore I replied to you, obviously I didn't.

Your advice worked, thank you very much


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice that i worked out!


----------



## Vindaloo (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, thanks again. It's a pet hate of mine when people don't have the decency to reply if the problem has been sorted (or not, even)! Cheers. Mark


----------

